# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Kesän 2008 poikkeusjärjestelyt

## -Epex82-

http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/...lke_310108.pdf

Joukkoliikennelautakunta käsittelee 31.1.2008 kokouksessaan kesän 2008 poikkeusjärjestelyjä. Niin kryptisesti on asiat esitetty, että ei noista selvää saa, kun liitteitä ei saa auki.

Mielenkiintoisin kohta on mielestäni:  (sivu 23)



> Mannerheimintien risteyksen kiskotöiden vuoksi raitioliikenne ajaa keskustassa
> poikkeusreittejä pitkin 30.6.  6.7. välisenä aikana. Rakentamisen
> aikana raitioliikenteen kaikki linjat  lukuun ottamatta linjaa 8 
> liikennöivät poikkeusreittejä pitkin. Linjojen 3B, 3T, 4B, 7X ja 10 poikkeusreitit
> edellyttävät varayhteyttä Mannerheimintieltä Arkadiankadulle
> (Liite 3), joka toteutetaan ennen kesän poikkeusliikennejärjestelyjä


Tietenkin metro ajaa taas 8min vuorovälillä siltatöiden takia ja kun tähän yhdistetään muutenkin harvennettu kesäliikenne, en halua olla kokemassa tätä. HKL myöntää jo, että Kampin raitioradat otetaan käyttöön vasta 2009 alussa, aiemminhan se oli ensin 2007, sitten 2008...huh. Mitäs tuumitte?

----------


## aki

Eniten minua ihmetyttää linjojen 65A ja 66A katkaiseminen kahtia kesän ajaksi, ilmeisesti kesällä ajetaan linjoja 65B veräjämäki - rautatientori, 66B länsi-pakila - rautatientori sekä linjaa 65X lauttasaari - kamppi (espoon bussien terminaali) Miksei linjoja 65A ja 66A voinut ajaa arkadiankadun kautta kuten linjat 18 ja 55/A tullaan ajamaan kesän ajan? Linja 42 ajetaan kesän ajan elielille mikä on ihan fiksua, linja 17 ajetaan todennäköisesti unioninkadun ja espan kautta omalle reitilleen.

----------


## Makeone

Missäs vaiheessa H17 siirtyi pois keskuskadulta, varmaan monta vuotta sitten? Eikös sitä kautta kannattaisi kiertää niin ei jää turhan montaa pysäkkiä pois kierroksesta?

----------


## Zimba

> Missäs vaiheessa H17 siirtyi pois keskuskadulta, varmaan monta vuotta sitten? Eikös sitä kautta kannattaisi kiertää niin ei jää turhan montaa pysäkkiä pois kierroksesta?


Keskuskadun taitaa tukkia Pohjois-Espan ja Aleksin välitä Stockan laajennustyömaa vielä parin vuoden ajan. Aleksin ja Kaivokadun välillä oma vaikutuksensa on puolestaan Makkaratalon remontilla...

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo Manskun-Arkadiankadun raideyhteys on mielenkiintoinen. Sellainen siis ilmeisesti rakennetaan aikamoisella aikataululla kevään aikana. Ja kun pintavaihteitakaan ei enää käytetä niin voitaneen olettaa, että se tehdään ihan oikeilla vaihteilla, jotka siis on saatu hankittua suht lyhyellä varoitusajalla. Ja kun se sitten tehdään, niin ei kai sitä kesän jälkeen pureta? Hyödyllinenhän se on joka tapauksessa.

Mutta onko sille jo laadittu katusuunnitelma, ja milloin se hyväksytään? Vai vaaditaanko sellaista? Ilmeisesti asiat etenevät tarvittaessa nopeastikin.

----------


## Jusa

> Tuo Manskun-Arkadiankadun raideyhteys on mielenkiintoinen..


Onko kukaan saanut liitekuvaa auki tuosta risteyksestä.
Tuleeko vaihteet kumpaakin liikennesuuntaa vai vain toiseen.
Tehdään siis iso silmukka Arkadiakadun kautta joka alkaa ja loppuu oopperan pysäkiltä?
Varmasti tarvetta poikkeustilanteissa myöhemminkin

----------


## rvk1249

Varayhteys tullee vain Mannerheimintieltä oikealle Arkadiankadulle. Ja kyllä se kai siihen jää sen viikon jälkeenkin.

----------


## Hape

Poikkeusjärjestelythän kestävät vain kesäkuusta elokuun toiselle viikolle, juuri kesälomien aikaan. Häiriö ei varmaankaan ole suurempi kuuin jonkin vuoden takaisen Aleksin peruskunnostustyön aikaiset poikkeusjärjestelyt.
Ainakin omat matkustustottumukseni menevät uusiksi kesän ajaksi, mutta poikkeusjärjestelythän päättyvät ja liikenne palaa jälleen normaaliksi, entistä parempana (toivottavasti).

----------


## ratikkakuski

> ei noista selvää saa, kun liitteitä ei saa auki.


liitteen kuvassa näkyy aikamoinen "ongenkoukku", mutkainen poikkeusreitti linjoilla 4B, 7x, 3B, 3T ja 10.

Luulenpa että liite aukeaa 31.1 kun lautakunta on hyväksynyt sen.

----------


## vristo

> linjaa 65X lauttasaari - kamppi (espoon bussien terminaali).


Voiskohan tuon linjan numero olla kuitenkin perinteisesti 21, kun se tulee liikennömään aika tarkalleen "muinisen" 21:sen reittiä?

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

> Missäs vaiheessa H17 siirtyi pois keskuskadulta, varmaan monta vuotta sitten? Eikös sitä kautta kannattaisi kiertää niin ei jää turhan montaa pysäkkiä pois kierroksesta?


Stockmannin remontti on vielä menossa ja Keskuskatu edelleen poikki. Ajo on vain Stockan parkkihalliin.

----------


## ratikkakuski

joukkoliikennelautakunta on hyväksynyt raitioliikenteen poikkeusreitin kesäksi 2008. Ajalla 30.6. - 6.7. 2008 ajetaan seuraavasti:

----------


## Safka

Suunnitelmassa 3B ja 3T kulkevat Eiran silmukkaa lukuunottamatta samaa reittiä ja 7X päättyy Kauppatorille. Eikös asian olis voinut hoitaa niinkin, että 7X ajaisi Eiran lenkin toiseen suuntaan ja kolmonen toiseen suuntaan; tällöin olisi selvitty yhdellä 3-tunnuksella (3X.)

Kyseessä on vain yksi viikko keskellä kesäloma-aikaa, ja tiettyjen matkustajien pallot on joka tapauksessa hukassa poikkeusreittien kanssa.

----------


## QS6

> linja 65X lauttasaari - kamppi (espoon bussien terminaali)


Toivottavasti huomaavat jättää kaasuautot muille linjoille...

----------


## Compact

> joukkoliikennelautakunta on hyväksynyt raitioliikenteen poikkeusreitin kesäksi 2008.


Kylläpäs on taas nuo lisäkirjaimet jonkun aputoimittajan keksimiä. Onneksi noita ei tarvi kestää viikkoa enempää.

----------


## MrArakawa

Mielenkiinnolla odotan, kun vastaan tulee raitiovaunu linjatunnuksella 4TX  :Eek:  .

Mitenkäs yöliikenne? Ajaako nelosen yövaunut kummallakin lenkuralla? Kolmosilla voisi yöaikaan luopua toisesta kirjaimesta, kun ajavat Eiran lenkkiä lukuun ottamatta täysin samaa reittiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitenkäs yöliikenne? Ajaako nelosen yövaunut kummallakin lenkuralla? Kolmosilla voisi yöaikaan luopua toisesta kirjaimesta, kun ajavat Eiran lenkkiä lukuun ottamatta täysin samaa reittiä.


Mä veikkaan, että tuota asiaa ei ole kukaan HKL-Suy:ssä keksinyt miettiäkään. Ei nimittäin olisi eka kerta.

Mutta miksi luopuisit kolmosen kirjaintunnuksesta vain johonkin kellonaikaan? Samaa reittiähän ne vaunut ajavat kaikkina liikennöintiaikoina.

----------


## ess

Tuleekohan tuosta eteläisemmästä nelosesta Koskelan hallista käsin liikennöitävä linja kun Töölöstä se olisi hieman hankalaa. Entä missäköhän ko. linjan kuljettajanvaihdot tehdään.

Nämähän tietysti ehtivät muuttumaan vielä moneen kertaan.

----------


## Waltsu

Silmääni pistää tuo, että rautatieasema jää viikoksi ilman raitiovaunuja, vaikka käsittääkseni sielläkin saisi Hakaniemestä tulevia vaunuja käännettyä. Vai onko Mikonkatu sittenkin liian kaukana asemasta? Ja minkä linjan sinne veisi?

----------


## 339-DF

> Silmääni pistää tuo, että rautatieasema jää viikoksi ilman raitiovaunuja, vaikka käsittääkseni sielläkin saisi Hakaniemestä tulevia vaunuja käännettyä. Vai onko Mikonkatu sittenkin liian kaukana asemasta? Ja minkä linjan sinne veisi?


Seiska sopisi Mikonkadulle ihan hyvin.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Entä missäköhän ko. linjan kuljettajanvaihdot tehdään.


Sivistynyt arvaus: Katajanokka, Merisotilaantori S2

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mutta miksi luopuisit kolmosen kirjaintunnuksesta vain johonkin kellonaikaan? Samaa reittiähän ne vaunut ajavat kaikkina liikennöintiaikoina.


Tarkoitin, että yöliikennettä ei ehkä olisi tarpeellista ajaa sekä linjalla 3B että 3T, koska reitit ovat melkein samat. Yöllä liikennöintitarve ei olisi näin suuri. Mutta toisaalta aikatauluthan menevät tuolla viikolla muutenkin kokonaan uusiksi, joten asian voi järjestää sopivasti aikatauluttamalla.

----------


## Safka

>   sekä linjalla 3B että 3T, koska reitit ovat melkein samat. Yöllä liikennöintitarve ei olisi näin suuri.


Eihän se ole päivälläkään: jos molemmilla kolmosilla on 9 minuutin välit, niin Eirassa se on 9 minuuttia mutta Porviksella 4-5 minuuttia. Tai kääntäen: jos Porviksella on 9 minuuttia niin Eiran lenkillä onkin vain reilun vartin välit per suunta. Siksi 3B/3T-järjestely on kaikista hölmöin, mitä suunnitelmassa on.

Pysyn omassa näkemyksessäni, että 7X voisi hoitaa Eiran lenkin toiseen suuntaan, 3X toiseen. (3B ja -T hyllylle kans!) Silloin toisesta liikennöintisuunnasta luopuminen käy luonnollisesti kun 7X ajaa ennen puolta yötä hallin perukoille ja 3X jatkaa vielä pari tuntia.




> Mutta toisaalta aikatauluthan menevät tuolla viikolla muutenkin kokonaan uusiksi, joten asian voi järjestää sopivasti aikatauluttamalla.


Konditionaali unohtui (=voisi.)

----------


## -Epex82-

Tuota remonttia en halua kokea, palaan ratikan käyttäjäksi, kun ysi on valmis ja elokuussa tilanne on normalisoitunut. Kaaoksen Manskun ja Arkun kulmassa täytyy olla hirveä, jo pelkästään silloin kun kiskot pohjoisesta Manskulta vedetään Arkulle... :Eek:

----------


## ilpo

On varmaan syytä aloittaa poikkeusreittien ja -kilpien ohjelmointi LIVA:an jo nyt niin tulee kesäksi valmista...

Vakavasti puhuen niin olisi oikeasti syytä että määränpääkilvet toimisivat tällaisen viikon aikana!

----------


## karihoo

> On varmaan syytä aloittaa poikkeusreittien ja -kilpien ohjelmointi LIVA:an jo nyt niin tulee kesäksi valmista...


LIVAan on tiedossa isompikin remontti jo tänä vuonna (LIVA2/HELMI -> LIVA/HELMI2) joten voipi olla haasteellista ehtiä ennen kesää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisiko jollakulla tästä lisätietoja?


Jos juttu oli vain ohimennen kuultu, niin olisiko kyse ollut siirtymisestä HELMI2:een?

----------


## 339-DF

> On varmaan syytä aloittaa poikkeusreittien ja -kilpien ohjelmointi LIVA:an jo nyt niin tulee kesäksi valmista...
> 
> Vakavasti puhuen niin olisi oikeasti syytä että määränpääkilvet toimisivat tällaisen viikon aikana!


Lyödäänkö vetoa että ne eivät toimi  :Smile:  Juuri silloin, kun noista määränpääteksteistä ja pysäkkinäytöistä olisi hyötyä, eli poikkeustilanteiden aikana, ne näyttävät aivan mitä sattuu. Valitettavasti.

----------


## olanik

Kovasti on ollut porua noista keskustan järjestelyistä, mutta onko missään puhuttu mitä tapahtuu kun Hesarille asennetaan kesällä ihan vaan pari uutta ristikkoa? Kai siinäkin hetki menee? Milloin se tapahtuu? Ja minne kolmonen ja kasi pannaan siksi aikaa? 
Tuli tässä mieleen yksi päivä.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Kovasti on ollut porua noista keskustan järjestelyistä, mutta onko missään puhuttu mitä tapahtuu kun Hesarille asennetaan kesällä ihan vaan pari uutta ristikkoa? Kai siinäkin hetki menee? Milloin se tapahtuu? Ja minne kolmonen ja kasi pannaan siksi aikaa? 
> Tuli tässä mieleen yksi päivä.


Eikö sen pysty tekemään ilman mitään suurta liikennekatkosta yöllä. Liikenne voi olla seis paikalta ehkä joitakin tunteja.

----------


## Jusa

> Silmääni pistää tuo, että rautatieasema jää viikoksi ilman raitiovaunuja, vaikka käsittääkseni sielläkin saisi Hakaniemestä tulevia vaunuja käännettyä. Vai onko Mikonkatu sittenkin liian kaukana asemasta? Ja minkä linjan sinne veisi?


Toivottavasti ymmärtävät Seiskan käännyttämisen Mikonkadulla.
Palvelisi aika mukavasti Hakaniemestä päin tulevia matkustajia.
Tietysti tässäkin voidaan pakkosiirtää matkustajat käyttämään metroa.

----------


## ess

> Toivottavasti ymmärtävät Seiskan käännyttämisen Mikonkadulla.
> Palvelisi aika mukavasti Hakaniemestä päin tulevia matkustajia.
> Tietysti tässäkin voidaan pakkosiirtää matkustajat käyttämään metroa.


Olisihan se muutenkin parempi kuin ruuhkauttaa Kauppatorin silmukkaa. Eiköhän tuossa ole ideana kuitenkin se että noudatetaan mahdollisimman uskollisesti omia reittejä.

----------


## viima

> Kovasti on ollut porua noista keskustan järjestelyistä, mutta onko missään puhuttu mitä tapahtuu kun Hesarille asennetaan kesällä ihan vaan pari uutta ristikkoa? Kai siinäkin hetki menee? Milloin se tapahtuu? Ja minne kolmonen ja kasi pannaan siksi aikaa? 
> Tuli tässä mieleen yksi päivä.


Onhan uusia vaihteita asennettu jo kolmosen reitille Arkadiankadulla, ykköselle Sturenkadulla ja Pasilassa seiskojen käyttämille kiskoille, eikä näistä ole tainnut aiheutua kovin pitkiä liikennekatkoksia, lähinnä yksittäisinä iltoina liikennettä on korvattu busseilla. Ehkei Hesarin ratikkaliikennettäkään tarvitsee siis kovin pitkiksi ajoiksi poikkeusreiteille ohjata.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta onko sille jo laadittu katusuunnitelma, ja milloin se hyväksytään?


Liikennesuunnittelupäällikön on määrä päättää asiasta perjantaina.

----------


## MrArakawa

Milloin kesän poikkeusreittiviikon aikataulut oikein julkaistaan? Normiaikojen mukaan voinee kulkea vain linjat 1, 1A, 6 ja 8, muilla linjoilla muutokset ovat sen verran isoja, ettei voi vain tasailla aikaa jossakin tavallista pitempään. 

Entäpäs kolmoset ja Eläintarhan päätepysäkki? Varmaankaan ei poikkeusviikolla voi tässä tasailla aikaa, kun kerta samaa pysäkkiä käyttää toinenkin linja. Toisaalta ykkösen liikennöintiaikana ajantasaus voi olla vaikeaa Olympialaiturissakin. Ylipäätänsä koko kolmosen kirjaintunnuksilla on melko vähän virkaa tuona viikkona, sillä eiralaistenkin pitää muuttaa matkustustottumuksiaan vaikka ratikat sinänsä Tehtaankadulla oikein kulkevatkin. Esimerkiksi jos Aleksilla hyppää 3B:hen, se ei menekään Kaivopuistoon vaan Hakaniemeen.

----------


## ess

Voihan sitä aikaa tasailla vaikka Töölön hallipihalla jos niikseen tulee.

----------


## Resiina

Matkustin tänään 03.06.2008 kello 17.00 aikoihin Hakaniemestä Rautatientorille linjalla 65B, Hakaniemessä kyseinen bussi oli viimeinen siinä edellä oli seutulinja ja sisäinen linja mutta silti edestä juoksi kyseiseen autoon monta ihmistä, kun tulimme Läntiselle teatterikujalle niin puolet matkustajista poistui ja loput jäivät odottamaan että bussi jatkaisi Lauttasaareen. Vasta kun kuljettaja oli selvittänyt että kyseinen auto ei mene sinne niin kyseiset matkustajat poistuivat autosta.

----------


## MrArakawa

Poikkeusliikenneviikolla aiotaan ilmeisesti kokeilla raitiovaunuissa Helmin kautta tulevia automaattikuulutuksia ennen niitä pysäkkejä, joilta siirrytään poikkeusreitille.

----------


## Safka

> Milloin kesän poikkeusreittiviikon aikataulut oikein julkaistaan?


Onkohan niin, että poikkeusviikosta ei julkaista mitään paperiaikatauluja tai edes nettiversioita? HKL:n tiedotteen mukaan aikataulut ovat haettavissa Reittioppaasta juhannusviikon puolivälissä. Tänään tiistaina on näköjään viikon puoliväli, eli eikun Reittiopasta selaamaan!
Kolmosten aikatauluista nopeasti tutkin, että molemmilla on n. 10 minuutin välit ja yhteisellä melko pitkällä osuudella siis 5 minuuttia. Onpa todella hyvää kesäpalvelua.
Munkan-nelosen aikatauluista taas... 10 minsan välit silläkin!

----------


## MrArakawa

> Munkan-nelosen aikatauluista taas... 10 minsan välit silläkin!


Reittioppaasta selviää myös, että raitioliikenteeseen saadaan viikon ajaksi kokonaan uusia yhteyksiä, kun Munkkiniemestä pääsee Pikku-Huopalahteen (tai toisinpäin) ilman vaihtoja. Ei kiireisille Töölön kierroksen takia!

----------


## MrArakawa

> Onkohan niin, että poikkeusviikosta ei julkaista mitään paperiaikatauluja tai edes nettiversioita?


Tällä viikolla pitäisi vaunuihin ilmestyä jaettavaksi monistetta, josta selviää poikkeusliikenneviikon ensimmäiset ja viimeiset lähdöt linjoittain. Varsinaisia aikatauluja ei ole tulossa jakoon, ilmestyyköhän niitä edes pysäkkikatoksiin? Myöskään pysäkkikatosten sähköaikataulut eivät näytä ensi viikolla kuin poikkeusliikenneinfoa.

----------


## Resiina

> Tällä viikolla pitäisi vaunuihin ilmestyä jaettavaksi monistetta, josta selviää poikkeusliikenneviikon ensimmäiset ja viimeiset lähdöt linjoittain. Varsinaisia aikatauluja ei ole tulossa jakoon,


Ainakin itäkeskuksen palvelupisteestä kyseisiä monisteita sai tänään

----------


## MrArakawa

No tänään ainakin selvisi, miksei tarkempia paperiaikatauluja ole poikkeusviikolle jaettu. Nehän nyt ovat tuota... pelkkää paperia. Vaunuja tulee ja menee miten sattuu. 

Ymmärrettävästi viiden linjan kierrättäminen Arkadiankadun ja Liisankadun kautta aiheuttaa kyseisiin paikkoihin melkoisia kapasiteettiongelmia. Kummassakin kohteessa on vieläpä toivottoman joustamattomat liikennevalot sekä runsaasti muuta autoliikennettä risteyksiä tukkimassa. Töölön lenkkiä kiertävät vaunut 3T:tä lukuunottamatta eivät saa myöskään minkäänlaisia valoetuisuuksia, mutta luonnollisesti tätä tai mitään muutakaan aikaisemmista mainituista seikoista ei ole huomioitu mitenkään aikataulujen suunnittelussa. Kymmeneksi minuutiksi suunnitellut vuorovälit ovat siten olleet kaikkea yhden ja 20 minuutin väliltä. Jostain syystä neloset ja kympit ovat menettäneet myös kaikki valoetuisuutensa ajaessaan keskustaa kohti, mikä entisestään lisää viivästyksiä. Näin heinäkuun korvilla ihmisistä suuri osa on onneksi jo lomilla, joten vajaan parinkymmenenkään minuutin vuoroväli ei aamupäivällä aiheuttanut kuin seisomakuorman esim. Munkkiniemestä. Ihmiset näyttäisivät suhtautuvan järjestelyihin myös melko levollisesti lisääntyneistä kävelymatkoista ja pidentyneistä odotteluajoista huolimatta. Eihän tämä kestä kuin viikon ja ehkäpä loppuviikkoa kohden poikkeusliikenne alkaa jo sujuvoitua kun alkushokista on toivuttu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Osittain edellä esiintulleista syistä johtuen ainakin kolmosia ja 7X:iä laitettiin kääntymään takaisin pohjoiseen jo Töölön hallilla. Tarjontaahan riittää ilman niitäkin kohtalaisen hyvin Oopperalta Kiasmalle.

----------


## Resiina

Apollonkadun pysäkillä ihmisiä odotti keskustaan päin menevää linjan 3B vaunua ja kun sanoin ettei 3B kulje kyseiseltä pysäkiltä niin eivät uskoneet, jaksaakohan he odottaa ensi viikon maanantaihin asti  :Smile:

----------


## Tuomask

Suosikkiaiheestamme kertoivat maanantaina myös tv-uutiset.

Uudenmaan uutiset
Ylen alueuutiset otsikoivat ykkösaiheensa raflaavasti "Ratikkakaaos", vaikkakin jo juonnossa todettiin, että poikkeusliikenne on lähtenyt käyntiin ilman suuria yllätyksiä. Ihmettelevää mummoa haastateltiin tietysti, mutta ilahduttavasti enemmän näytettiin ihan positiivisesti suhtautuvia. 
Itsekin aamulla keskustassa liikkuneena onnistuin näkemään lähes pelkästään hyväntuulisia ihmisiä. Minua myös ilahduttivat ainakin Lasipalatsin pysäkin tienoolla päivystäneet matkalippujen tarkastajat, jotka opastivat apua tarvitsevia. 
Uutispätkässä HKL:n liikennemestari kertoi valojen saannin vaikeudesta käännyttäessä Manskulta Arkadiankadulle ja myös Manskulta etelästä Aleksille. Eiköhän kukaan ollut muistanut miettiä sitä etukäteen...? Vai onko niiden sääteleminen sitten niin vaikeaa, ettei sitä viikoksi ryhdytä tekemään (tätä veikkaan vastaukseksi tarjottavan)?

MTV3 / Seitsemän uutiset
MTV3:n toimittaja kertoi mm. että remontti kestää viikon, ja "sinä aikana rakennetaan uusi raitiotielinja ja lisäksi uusitaan suuri määrä kiskoja". Se kuulostaakin ihan reippaalta tahdilta! Jos kuukauden remontoisivat, saataisiin jo neljä uutta linjaa.

----------


## ess

> Uutispätkässä HKL:n liikennemestari kertoi valojen saannin vaikeudesta käännyttäessä Manskulta Arkadiankadulle ja myös Manskulta etelästä Aleksille. Eiköhän kukaan ollut muistanut miettiä sitä etukäteen...? Vai onko niiden sääteleminen sitten niin vaikeaa, ettei sitä viikoksi ryhdytä tekemään (tätä veikkaan vastaukseksi tarjottavan)?


Ongelma Mannerheimin-Arkadian risteyksessä on lähinnä siinä että autot ajavat liian pitkälle eikä vaunu mahdu kääntymään näiden edestä. Sitten autot lähtevät vasta vihreillä ja vaunun pitää odottaa että kaikki autot pääsevät ohi. Tässä kaikessa menee aikaa niin paljon että valotilaus menee ja vaunun pitäisi peruuttaa taaksepäin ja tilata valo uudestaan. Muuten hyvä, mutta jos takana odottaa jo 3-4 vaunua omaa vuoroaan, ei peruuttelu onnistu. Sinäänsähän tuossa risteyksessä tilaa on vaikka millä mitalla. Viiva johon autojen pitäisi pysähtyä on niin takana että sen etupuolelle mahtuu hyvinkin yksi auto niin ettei se aiheuta häiriötä.

Tietysti olisi hyvä että tuo RV-valo ei olisi mallia tilattava nyt tämän viikon aikana, mutta minkäs sille mahtaa.

----------


## Samppa

Eikö se taakse tuleva vaunu tilaa valoa uudestaan?

----------


## skuruman

> Eikö se taakse tuleva vaunu tilaa valoa uudestaan?



Ei voi kun relelaatikko, jonka kautta valo tilataan ja vaihde käännetään jää vielä reilusti edessä olevan vaunun alle.

----------


## Jusa

Haloo! Stadissa olijat!

Ottakaapas kuvia myös julkaistavaksi "Kiasman silmukasta"
Me emme tule uudelleen näkemään täta paikallista "cirkusta"

"Landelomalainen"

----------


## Resiina

> Haloo! Stadissa olijat!
> Ottakaapas kuvia myös julkaistavaksi "Kiasman silmukasta"
> Me emme tule uudelleen näkemään täta paikallista "cirkusta"


Eikös kyseinen raide jää tuohon poikkeustilanteita varten  :Question:

----------


## Albert

30.6. - 06.07:
Onkohan Spårakoff tällä viikolla liikenteessä?
1.7. Eivät taida ihan aikataulut pitää. Keskellä päivääkin oli kolme kolmosta peräkkäin Hesarilla kääntymässä Hämeentielle.
7X:ien seassa liikkui seiskoja. Linjakilvissä joskus "pientä epätarkkuutta" (tekstissä).
No tärkeintä kai kuitenkin, että liikenne sentään toimii jotenkin.

----------


## Tuomas

> Onkohan Spårakoff tällä viikolla liikenteessä?


Tänään 1.7. näin sen ensin Töölön hallin tienoilla, kun olin kääntymässä Sibeliuksenkadulta Runeberginkadulle. Seuraavaksi se jo olikin menossa Helsinginkatua kohti Linnanmäkeä, kun itse saavuin Mäntymäentien liikennevaloihin. Sitä en osaa sanoa, oliko kyseessä normaaliliikenne, tilausajo vai pelkkä siirto.

Joka tapauksessa ihan kiva juttu, että se osui kohdalle, kun kiertoajelun 12 kieltä (ja vielä kaikkia yhtäaikaa!) puhuva opas sen Töölössä mainitsi.  :Wink:

----------


## MrArakawa

> Uutispätkässä HKL:n liikennemestari kertoi valojen saannin vaikeudesta käännyttäessä Manskulta Arkadiankadulle.


Tiistaiksi Arkadiankadun risteyksen liikennevalo-ohjelmointia saatiin muutettua siten, että raitiovaunulle annetaan valo (jos tilattu) jokaisen valovaiheen välissä eikä pelkästään yhden kerran per valokierto. Kun myös Rautatiekatujen risteys on koko ajan vilkulla, toimii Kiasman pysäkkialue nyt ihan kohtuullisesti. Toki jonkinlaista ruuhkaa ja vaunujonoa edelleen on. 

Yksittäisten ruuhkapisteiden ohella merkittävä yksittäinen syy liikenteen takkuiluun on poikkeusliikenteen myötä kadonneet liikennevaloetuisuudet. Esim. Runeberginkadulla (pois lukien linja 3T) ja Hämeentiellä mitkään linjat eivät saa valoetua, Mannerheimintiellä valoedut toimivat vain pohjoisen suuntaan ajettaessa. Mäkelänkadun tilanteesta minulla ei ole tietoa, seisotaanko sielläkin joka risteyksessä? 

Kaaos olisi varmasti suloinen, jos käynnissä olisi talviliikennöintikausi. Nyt onneksi matkustajia ja autoliikennettä on sen verran vähän, että homma toimii joten kuten. Ajoittain jopa suunnitellusti, sillä tänään aamupäivällä näin pari kertaa jopa neljän vaunun tasaavan aikaa Eläintarhassa yhtäaikaa (eli yksi 3B ja yksi 3T kummassakin ajosuunnassa).

----------


## ess

> Ajoittain jopa suunnitellusti, sillä tänään aamupäivällä näin pari kertaa jopa neljän vaunun tasaavan aikaa Eläintarhassa yhtäaikaa (eli yksi 3B ja yksi 3T kummassakin ajosuunnassa).


Tuo tarkoittanee sitä että ainakin etummaiset vaunut olivat tulleet etuajassa paikalle. Poikkeusliikenneviikolla kun Eläintarhassa ei tasailla aikaa.

----------


## Safka

> Tuo tarkoittanee sitä että ainakin etummaiset vaunut olivat tulleet etuajassa paikalle.


Takimmaiset kai.




> Poikkeusliikenneviikolla kun Eläintarhassa ei tasailla aikaa.


Kolmosilla on ajantasaus käsittääkseni nimenomaan Eltsussa (molemmat suunnat, kummatkin linjat.) Kaivarissa sen sijaan ei ole tasausta. Samoin seiskoilla on tasaus vain Pasilassa (molemmat suunnat.)

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tiistaiksi Arkadiankadun risteyksen liikennevalo-ohjelmointia saatiin muutettua siten, että raitiovaunulle annetaan valo (jos tilattu) jokaisen valovaiheen välissä eikä pelkästään yhden kerran per valokierto. Kun myös Rautatiekatujen risteys on koko ajan vilkulla, toimii Kiasman pysäkkialue nyt ihan kohtuullisesti. Toki jonkinlaista ruuhkaa ja vaunujonoa edelleen on. 
> 
> Yksittäisten ruuhkapisteiden ohella merkittävä yksittäinen syy liikenteen takkuiluun on poikkeusliikenteen myötä kadonneet liikennevaloetuisuudet. Esim. Runeberginkadulla (pois lukien linja 3T) ja Hämeentiellä mitkään linjat eivät saa valoetua, Mannerheimintiellä valoedut toimivat vain pohjoisen suuntaan ajettaessa. Mäkelänkadun tilanteesta minulla ei ole tietoa, seisotaanko sielläkin joka risteyksessä?


Käsittääkseni linjalla 8 valoetuudet toimivat, kun sen reitti ei ole miksikään muuttunut. Muutetuilla linjoilla, kas kummaa, etuisuudet eivät toimi. Miksiköhän? Kun kerran pysäkkinäytöt askeltavat likipitäen oikein ja linjakilvetkin vaihtuvat, miksei Helmi-järjestelmän tärkein toiminto eli liikennevaloetuudet toimi? Kuka taas mokasi ja missä? Nyt vaunut kulkevat miten sattuvat ehtimään. Oikein hyvää palvelua Helsinki tarjoaa asukkailleen ja muillekin! Miksei vanhaa liikennevalotilausjärjestelmää voitu jättää varajärjestelmäksi? Siihen olen kuullut syyksi, että mm. 600V-johdotukset ovat niin vaarallisia! Enpä ole koskaan kuullut kenenkään työntäneen ruumiinosiaan vahingossa liikennevalojen kojekaappiin! Oikea syy taitaa olla, että ei varajärjestelmiä tarvita, kun meillä on ah niin hieno Helmi-tietotekniikkajärjestelmä, joka on ratkaisu kaikkeen (paitsi ei toimi...).
Toisekseen miksei Kiasman väliaikaista pysäkkiä olisi voitu laittaa ENNEN Arkadiankadulle kääntymistä ja Manskulta autoilta yksi kaista pois, johon riittävän pitkä tilapäinen laituri? Ei tietenkään käy, koska ei käy, koska ei käy... Olemmehan Hellsingissä!  :Sad:

----------


## Resiina

Kolme kuvaa 02.07.2008

----------


## ess

> Toisekseen miksei Kiasman väliaikaista pysäkkiä olisi voitu laittaa ENNEN Arkadiankadulle kääntymistä ja Manskulta autoilta yksi kaista pois, johon riittävän pitkä tilapäinen laituri? Ei tietenkään käy, koska ei käy, koska ei käy... Olemmehan Hellsingissä!


Todennäköisesti siksi että se olisi poistanut yhden kaistan tuosta kohtaa ja muodostanut pullonkaulan autoliikenteelle.

----------


## Kimmo

Ja entäs ne automaattikuulutukset? Hajamielistä porukkaa, kun tärkeitä asioita unohtuu. Tilauksethan pitäisi Helmiin tehdä kaiketi 2 viikkoa ennen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Todennäköisesti siksi että se olisi poistanut yhden kaistan tuosta kohtaa ja muodostanut pullonkaulan autoliikenteelle.


Eikö siitä eteenpäin ole joka tapauksessa autoliikenteellä vain yksi kaista käytössä? (En tosin ole itse käynyt paikkaa vielä katsomassa, joten paikan nähneet valaiskoot paremmin.)

----------


## Albert

SRS / Mannerheimintie / Kaivokatu: 
Uusia kuvia 3.7.

----------


## Tuomas

Normaalitilanteessa kumpikin Mannerheimintien kaista jakaantuu Mannerheimin kohdalla kahtia. Kahta oikeanpuoleista pääsee jatkamaan Mannerheimintielle (Sokoksen ja Lasipalatsin väliin) ja kahta vasemmanpuoleista Postikadulle (Postitalon ja Sokoksen väliin). Ilmakuva paikan päältä.

Tänään (3.7.) Sokoksen ja Lasipalatsin välisistä kaistoista toinen oli varattu vastaantulevalle liikenteelle, mutta siltikin siis kolme kaistaa käytössä.

Mitä tuohon pysäkin paikkaan tulee, niin Mannerheimintiellä olisi saattanut mielestäni olla parempi, mutta se on vain jossittelua. Saman tien olisi voinut rakentaa toisenkin raiteen ja toisellekin puolelle pysäkin ja ajaa Mannerheimintien, Arkadiankadun ja Runeberginkadun silmukkaa toiseenkin suuntaan.

Nyt on kuitenkin pärjättävä näillä järjestelyillä nämä muutamat jäljellä olevat päivät... Täysin jumissa liikenne ei ole ollut yhtenäkään päivänä, kun olen tuosta eestaas ajellut, ja hyvä niin.

----------


## ess

> Nyt on kuitenkin pärjättävä näillä järjestelyillä nämä muutamat jäljellä olevat päivät... Täysin jumissa liikenne ei ole ollut yhtenäkään päivänä, kun olen tuosta eestaas ajellut, ja hyvä niin.


Mannerheimintie asfaltointityöt eivät kyllä yhtään auta asiaa. Liekö tarkoitus elää kaaoksessa yksi viikko sen sijaan että kärvisteltäisiin koko kesän kestävien pienempien häiriöiden kanssa.

----------


## MrArakawa

Matkustajille ei näytä olevan selvää, että pohjoisen linjat 4 ja 10 vaihtavat tunnuksia päittäin Kiasmalla. Esim. Hesperian puiston ja Kansallismuseon pysäkeiltä nelosen tai kympin kyytiin hyppäävät yllättyvät ikävästi, kun ratikka ei menekään sinne minne linjanumero vaunuun noustessa vielä kertoi. Jos on siis vaikkapa matkalla Hesperiasta Munkkiniemeen, pitää osata hypätä Kiasmalle menevän kympin kyytiin. Kenties tunnusten vaihto olisi ollut viisaampaa sijoittaa heti Oopperan pysäkin jälkeen sekaannusten välttämiseksi.

----------


## Miska

> Matkustajille ei näytä olevan selvää, että pohjoisen linjat 4 ja 10 vaihtavat tunnuksia päittäin Kiasmalla.


Ja mitenkä tuo selvää voisi matkustajille ollakaan, kun ei asiasta ole taidettu pahemmin informoida.

----------


## Albert

> SRS / Mannerheimintie / Kaivokatu: 
> Uusia kuvia 3.7.


Ja 4.7. sekä 5.7.

----------


## Antero Alku

Oletteko panneet muuten merkille, että uusi aika on tuonut uudenlaiset vaihteet H:gin raitioteille. Eli vaihteet, joissa risteys on suora. Voin arvata, että syynä ovat Variot. Niiden teli ei käänny vapaasti vaan ainoastaan jousituksen antaessa sivusuunnassa myöden, joten pyörän kulku risteyksessä vasten laippauran reunaa on riski. Suoralla risteyksellä pyritään siihen, että laippa ei nojaa uran reunaa vasten risteyksen kohdalla.

Suoraristeyksinen vaihde vie enemmän tilaa kuin kaarevan risteyksen vaihde, joten Manskun ja Kaivokadun kaikki vaihteet eivät mahdu olemaan suoraristeyksisiä. Suoraristeyksinen vaihde on ollut RHK:n rataverkolla vakiovaihde, mutta raitioverkolla kaarevaristeyksinen on ollut tähän asti vakio.

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

> Käsittääkseni linjalla 8 valoetuudet toimivat, kun sen reitti ei ole miksikään muuttunut. Muutetuilla linjoilla, kas kummaa, etuisuudet eivät toimi.


Poikkeusliikenneviikolla helmi-järjestelmän liikennevaloetuisuudet näyttäisivät toimivan seuraavasti (omat havaintoni viikon varrelta).

Linja 1/1A: normaalisti.
Linja 3B: toimii osuudella Eiran sairaala - Erottaja (eli Fredan ja Bulevardin valot) ja Urheilutalo - Eläintarha. 
Linja 3T: toimii osuudella Kiasma - Eläintarha. 
Linja 4: toimii osuudella Ooppera - Munkkiniemi (vain I-suunnassa). 
Linja 4X: ei toimi missään.
Linja 4T: toimii osuudella Ylioppilastalo - Terminaali (vain II-suunnassa).
Linja 6/8: toimii normaalisti.
Linja 7X: ei toimi missään. Reitin varrella kuitenkin joitakin ajolangasta tilattavia valoja.
Linja 10: toimii osuudella Ooppera - Pikku-Huopalahti (vain I-suunnassa).

----------


## Albert

> Oletteko panneet muuten merkille, että uusi aika on tuonut uudenlaiset vaihteet H:gin raitioteille. Eli vaihteet, joissa risteys on suora. Antero


Ny on myös vaihteita, joiden risteyskulma on pieni. Pyörän kulkukehä kantaa risteyksen yli!

----------

